# Local Atheist Demands Evidence For God, Besides Entire Universe



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 23, 2017)

http://babylonbee.com/news/local-atheist-demands-evidence-god-besides-entire-universe/


----------



## bullethead (Jun 23, 2017)

At the very bottom of the page..

"The Babylon Bee is your trusted source for Christian News Satire"


----------



## 660griz (Jun 23, 2017)

bullethead said:


> At the very bottom of the page..
> 
> "The Babylon Bee is your trusted source for Christian News Satire"



You sure? 
It could happen.


----------

